
JQuery PopBox Balloon UI Inspired by Highrise - behanpsean
https://github.com/gristmill/jquery-popbox
======
xyzzyb
That looks fine, but how is it different that the plethora of alternate
implementations of that particular UI widget?

e.g. Bootstrap's popover:
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/javascript.html#popovers>

~~~
bicknergseng
Also pretty easy to recreate using qTip2
<http://craigsworks.com/projects/qtip2/>.

~~~
behanpsean
I saw qTip, but looked too heavy. Prob. took as much time to write the plugin
as to read the qTip docs.

~~~
bicknergseng
No arguments there. But I suppose if you want a tooltip framework that also
bizarrely functions as modal dialogs, hover menus, alerts, notifications,
........., and maybe even tooltips, qtip2 would probably cover your bases.

Either way cool plugin.

------
petetandon
Great start behanpsean!!!, have a look at beautytip for more ideas to add :
<http://archive.plugins.jquery.com/project/bt>

~~~
behanpsean
Thanks. I will!

------
jcampbell1
I had never seen this css border trick for drawing triangles. It works in
IE7+. Bootstrap uses the same technique.

~~~
webXL
Really? Maybe that's because you've never asked in the form of a URL:
<http://cssarrowplease.com/>

~~~
behanpsean
Awesome!

~~~
jcampbell1
Yours is actually better because it works in IE7.

I really hate these sites that don't tell you what browsers are supported.

------
corkill
Thanks pretty cool!

------
hokua
whats the license?

~~~
behanpsean
MIT (just added to README)

------
overshard
There are a bunch of ways to do this already, and this requires jQuery. The
only way I could see this as being interesting is if it has no dependencies. I
really wish people would stop developing with jQuery as a dependency...

~~~
behanpsean
It may not be interesting, but it may be useful to some folks.

